# Anyone know these people ?



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

* GENERAL CONTRACTORS NEEDED (Cambria County) *

GENERAL CONTRACTORS NEEDED!

Our well established Property preservation company would like present some work opportunities to General Contractors/Lawn Crews in the NC area. With that being said, we will need to hire General Contractors throughout the entire state of NC to perform work for our Property Preservation Company. We seek contractors who can cover any of the following counties IN PA: Cambria, Indiana, Westmoreland, Somerset, Bedford, Blair, Clearfield and any other county in the state.

As a General Contractor, you will be expected to perform some of the following job types:

Winterizations
Lock Changes
Lawn Care/Landscape
Debris Removal/Trash Outs
Board-Ups
General Repairs
ETC.

As a LAWN ONLY crew you will be expected to complete:
1. Lawn care/Landscaping
2. General Inspections

We are also looking for contractors who have experience completing HPIRs and Rehab Work.

If you are interested in becoming a contractor for CPR, please visit: xxxx to learn more details and to submit a Vendor Application.

############################################################################################



They just kind of popped up. Tried calling but it goes right to a voice mail


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I keep hearing lack of volume but....
new companies pop up every day...
RED flag????????????????????


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> I keep hearing lack of volume but....
> new companies pop up every day...
> RED flag????????????????????



I would say yes to the RED FLAG. Their website only leaves you able to call one number. Or you can email them.They have an application to fill out on their site. 
*I did manage to get some info without signing on

Independent Contractors Agreement*



*1. **Services. *The Contractor will be expected to perform Mortgage Field Service Inspections Services as directed by the Company, hereinafter referred to as Contractor Services. See Attachment A for a complete description of Contractor Services. The Company will manage and disperse all work for the Contractor Services. The Company is not responsible and will not provide any of the Contractor’s material or reimbursement of any expenses related to providing the Contractor Services. 
 

*2. **Term. *The Agreement term is project to project and as long as work is available. This agreement may be terminated by the Company at any time for any reason. Also not guaranteed work will be provided at all to anyone. 


*3. Territories. *As designated by the Company, the Contractor will be responsible for the following territories listed by state(s), region(s), and/or territorial area(s). Check a box or boxes below and enter area requesting:
These selections are base upon final approval by the Company. At the Company’s sole discretion, territories are subject to revocation or change as the Company deems necessary. The Contractor will be informed within a reasonable period of time when region assignments, changes, or revocations occur. 
*4. Compensation. *The fees paid to the Contractor will vary depending on the services being requested. Each service request will have a paid amount listed and the contractor’s acceptance of the work order also is an agreement of the fee’s being paid. The first Contractor pay period will be up to 30 days after the start date depending on when they enter the pay period cycle. Payment will be provided by way of check on the 30th of each month.
If Contractor Services and the Agreement are terminated, the final Contractor payment will be paid within 30 days, or after all of the Contract Services can be audited for proper payment of Contract Services. The Contractor is responsible for paying their own Federal Taxes, State Taxes, Local Taxes, any and all other Taxes, and any other personal benefits. The company will not withhold any moneys for any purposes, and is not responsible for any withholding funds for the Contractor. There are no benefits offered to Contractors. All contractors must complete Internal Revenue Service income reporting forms prior to the start of work with the Company. The Contractor understands and agrees that they are not employees of the Company. 
*Operations Requirements. *All Contractors are required to keep all applicable insurances in place and in effect at all times. Failure to do so will be cause for termination of this agreement. See Attachment C for insurance requirements. Copy(s) of Certificate of Insurance must be provided within 90 days of commencing work with the Company. All Contractors must have appropriate local and state business licenses that are current and valid. Copy(s) of business license must be provided prior to the start of any business with the Company.
*Miscellaneous Provisions. *The parties agree to hold in strictest confidence and not to disclose to any person, corporation or firm any information regarding the terms of this Agreement. This Agreement, and any written amendments executed by the Company and Independent Contractor shall represent the entire understanding and agreement between the parties hereto, and the same may not be altered or amended except by a subsequent written agreement executed by both the Company and Independent Contractor.
The parties hereto acknowledge and agree that no representations, express or implied, have been made or relied upon in executing and agreeing to be bound by this Agreement, except as specifically set forth herein. If any provision of this Agreement shall be held prohibited by or invalidated under applicable law, such provision shall be ineffective only to the extent of such prohibition or invalidity, without invalidating or rendering ineffective any other provision of this Agreement. Parties agree that they have both participated in the drafting of this Agreement and therefore any ambiguity contained herein shall not be construed against either party.
This Agreement shall be governed by the laws of the State of North Carolina without reference to conflict of laws. If legal action shall be instituted to enforce any of the provisions of this Agreement, the prevailing party shall be entitled to recover attorneys’ fees and costs. 
*Waiver of Lien Rights*: Vendor may have rights under State statue to execute liens against the property for non‐payment of invoices. Understanding this right, vendor unconditionally agrees to waive all lien right that vendor may be entitled to and agrees to pursue collection efforts without affecting clear title to the real estate owned. Any disputes pertaining to invoices will be resolved through mediation. 
*Contractor Fees*: CPR will charge: *$50.00 *QC failure fee to all Debris removal Work Orders that come back as a QC failure. *$30.00 *QC failure fee to all Cleaning Work Orders that come back as a QC failure* $15.0**0*QC failure fee to all Lawn Work Orders that come back as a QC failure *$10.00 *Missing required photos to all contractors.
We will inform you or each QC failure that is received from the bank and we will issue you a go Back *$**‐**50.00, $30.00 or $15.00 *work order. If that work order is not completed within 24 hours of being issued to you, we will issue it to another contractor at their cost. And we will only pay you a trip fee of *$25**. *These new measures are being put in place to insure that everyone is doing what they are being paid to do and what they are saying they have done. Please be aware that the bank sends an inspector out to QC every work order we submit as completed and when they send us back, we will charge you for not doing the work properly the first time.
CPR will charge a *$100.00* non performance fee to all contractors who accepted a work orders but did not do the work. This is grounds for immediate termination and the *$100.00* will be deducted from your final paycheck. This is considered a breach of contract and these new measures are being put in place to insure that everyone is doing what they agreed to do.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

*Independent Contractor Confidentiality and Non‐Compete Agreement*

*1. Confidential Information*. (a) Company Confidential Information. The Company will make available to the Independent Contractor certain Confidential Information of the Company, previously non‐disclosed to him or her, which will enable him or her to optimize the performance of his or her duties to the Company. In exchange, the Independent Contractor agrees to use such Confidential Information solely for the Company’s benefit. Notwithstanding the preceding sentence, the Independent Contractor agrees that upon the expiration or termination of the Agreement, the Company shall have no obligation to provide or otherwise make available to the Independent Contractor any of its Confidential Information. Confidential Information is any Company proprietary information, technical data, trade secrets or any information related to Company business, including, but not limited to, research, product plans, products, services, customer lists and customers including, but not limited to, customers of the Company on whom the Independent Contractor called or with whom her or she became acquainted during the term of the contract, markets, software, developments, inventions, processes, formulas, technology, designs, drawings, engineering, hardware configuration information, marketing, finances or other business information disclosed to the Independent Contractor by the Company either directly or indirectly in writing, orally or by drawings or observation of parts or equipment. Confidential Information does not include any of the foregoing items which has become publicly known and made generally available through no wrongful act or omission of the Independent Contractor or of others who were under confidentiality obligations as to the item or items involved or improvements or new versions thereof.
(b) Strictest Confidence. The Independent Contractor agrees at all times during the term of engagement pursuant to the Agreement with the Company and thereafter, to hold in strictest confidence, and not to use, except for the exclusive benefit of the Company, or to disclose to any person, firm or corporation without written authorization of the Board of Directors of the Company, any Confidential Information of the Company.
*2**.**Covenant Not to Compete.* (a) Limited Time and Duration. The undersigned Independent Contractor hereby agrees that during the course of the Agreement and for a period of 2 years immediately following the expiration or termination of the Agreement for any reason, whether with or without good cause or for any or no cause, at the option either of Company or the Independent Contractor, with or without notice, the Independent Contractor will not compete with the Company and its successors and assigns, without the prior written consent of the Company. Contractor will not perform work for any company which he or she comes into contact with while working for CPR. If it becomes know that the contractor is doing business with the same company and contractor cannot prove that relationship was in affect prior to signing this document, the independent contractor will need to immediately end their ties otherwise CPR can sue the contractor for breach of contract.
*(b) Limited Scope of Prohibited Activities*. The term “not compete” as used herein shall mean that the Independent Contractor shall not, without the prior written consent of the Company, (i) serve as a partner, employee, Independent contractor, consultant, officer, director, manager, agent, associate, investor, or otherwise for, (ii) directly or indirectly, own, purchase, organize or take preparatory steps for the organization of, or (iii) build, design, finance, acquire, lease, operate, manage, invest in, work or consult for or otherwise affiliate with, any business in competition with or otherwise similar to the Company’s business.
*(c) Limited Geographic Scope*. This Agreement shall cover the Independent Contractor’s activities in the United States of America in which the Independent Contractor may conduct business for the Company during the term of the Agreement as set forth above, and shall include all counties in the United States of America.
*(d) Significant Value*. The Independent Contractor acknowledges that he or she will derive significant value from the Company’s promise in Section 1(a) to provide him or her with that Confidential Information of the Company to enable him or her to optimize the performance of his or her contractual duties to the Company. The Independent Contractor further acknowledges that his or her fulfillment of the obligations contained in this Agreement, including, but not limited to, his or her obligation neither to disclose nor to use the Company’s Confidential Information other than for the Company’s exclusive benefit and his or her obligation not to compete contained in Section 2(a), (b), and (c), is necessary to protect the Company’s Confidential Information and, consequently, to preserve the value and goodwill of the Company. The Independent Contractor further acknowledges the time, geographic, and scope limitations of his or her obligations under Section 2(a), (b), and (c) are reasonable, especially in light of the Company’s desire to protect its Confidential Information, and that he or she will not be precluded from gainful employment if he or she is obligated not to compete with the Field Company during the period and within the Territory as described in Section 2(c).
*(e) Series of Separate Covenants. *The covenants contained in Section 2(a), (b), and (c) shall be construed as a series of separate covenants, one for each city, county and state of any geographic area in the in the United States of America. Except for geographic coverage, each such separate covenant shall be deemed identical in terms to the covenant contained in Section 2(a) and (b). If, in any judicial proceeding, a court refuses to enforce any of such separate covenants, or any part thereof, then such unenforceable covenant, or such part, shall be eliminated from this Agreement to the extent necessary to permit the remaining separate covenants, or portions thereof, to be enforced. In the event the provisions of Section 2 are deemed to exceed the time, geographic, or scope limitations permitted by applicable law, then such provisions shall be reformed to the maximum time, geographic, or scope limitations, as permitted by such law.
*3. Solicitation of Employees. *For a period of 3 years (36 months) immediately following the expiration or termination of the Agreement for any reason, whether with or without good cause or for any or no cause, at the option of either party, with or without notice, the Independent Contractor will not hire any employees of the Company and will not, either directly or indirectly, solicit, induce, recruit or encourage any of the Company’s employees to leave its employment, or take away such employees, or attempt to solicit, induce, recruit, encourage or take away employees of the Company, either on behalf of the Independent Contractor personally or for any other person or entity.
*4. Interference. *During the course of the Agreement and for a period of 1 year (12 months) immediately following the expiration or termination of the Agreement for any reason, whether with or without good cause or for any or no cause, at the option of either party, with or without notice, the Independent Contractor will not, either directly or indirectly, interfere with the Company’s contracts and relationships, or prospective contracts and relationships, including, but not limited to, the Company’s customer or client contracts and relationships.
*5. Equitable Remedies*. *(a) *Damages Due to Breach. The Independent Contractor agrees that it would be impossible or inadequate to measure and calculate the Company’s damages from any breach of the covenants set forth in this Agreement, herein. Accordingly, if the Independent Contractor breaches any section, the Company will have available, in addition to any other right or remedy available, the right to obtain an injunction from a court of competent jurisdiction restraining such breach or threatened breach and to specific performance of any such provision of this Agreement. *(b) *Bond Waiver and Consent. No bond or other security shall be required in obtaining such equitable relief, and the Independent Contractor hereby consents to the issuance of such injunction and to the ordering of specific performance.
*6. Representations and Warranties by Independent Contractor*. If the Independent Contractor is a corporation or a limited liability company, the Independent Contractor warrants, represents, covenants, and agrees that it is duly organized, validly existing and in good standing under the Laws of the State of its incorporation or organization and is duly authorized and in good standing to conduct business, that it has all necessary power and has received all necessary approvals to execute and deliver the Agreement, and the individual executing the Agreement on behalf of the Independent Contractor has been duly authorized to act for and to bind the Independent Contractor.
*7. General Provisions*. *(a) *Severability. If one or more of the provisions in this Agreement are deemed void by law, including, but not limited to, the covenant not to compete in Section 2, then the remaining provisions will continue in full force and effect.
*(b) Successors and Assigns*. This Agreement shall be binding upon and inure to the benefit of the Company, their successors, assigns, and personal representatives.
*(c) Construction*. The language used in this Agreement will be deemed the language chosen by the parties to express their mutual intent, and no rules of strict construction will be applied against either party.
*(d) Entire Agreement*. This Agreement set forth is the entire agreement and understanding between the parties relating to the subject matter herein and supersede any and all prior discussions, agreements, or contracts, whether written or oral. No modification of, or amendment to, this Agreement, nor any waiver of any rights under this Agreement, will be effective unless in writing signed by the party to be charged. Any subsequent change or changes in the Independent Contractor’s scope of work or compensation will not affect the validity or scope of this Agreement.
*(e) Agreement Controlling*. In the event a conflict arises between the terms and conditions of the Independent Field Inspection Representative Agreement, this Agreement shall control.
*(f) Choice of Law. *This Agreement shall be governed, construed and interpreted by, through and under the Laws of the State of North Carolina.
*(g) *Miscellaneous Provisions. The parties agree to hold in strictest confidence and not to disclose to any person, corporation or firm any information regarding the terms of this Agreement. This Agreement, and any written amendments executed by the Company and Independent Contractor shall represent the entire understanding and agreement between the parties hereto, and the same may not be altered or amended except by a subsequent written agreement executed by both the Company and Independent Contractor.
*(h) *The parties hereto acknowledge and agree that no representations, express or implied, have been made or relied upon in executing and agreeing to be bound by this Agreement, except as specifically set forth herein. If any provision of this Agreement shall be held prohibited by or invalidated under applicable law, such provision shall be ineffective only to the extent of such prohibition or invalidity, without invalidating or rendering ineffective any other provision of this Agreement. Parties agree that they have both participated in the drafting of this Agreement and therefore any ambiguity contained herein shall not be construed against either party. This Agreement shall be governed by the laws of the State of North Carolina without reference to conflict of laws. If legal action shall be instituted to enforce any of the provisions of this Agreement, the prevailing party shall be entitled to recover attorneys’ fees and costs.
The Independent Contractor and Company acknowledges full opportunity to review this Agreement with an attorney prior to signing. By signing this Agreement, both the Independent Contractor and Company acknowledges a full understanding of every paragraph and provision contained herein.




*Subcontractor Insurance Agreement*

Subcontractor shall maintain such insurance coverage, listed below, and, such policies may not be canceled or the coverage reduced below the requirements of This Agreement without first giving thirty (30) days written notice to *Complete Property Restoration & Winterizing*. Subcontractor’s insurance shall be primary, non-contributory and not excess coverage. 
Commercial General Liability insurance including Contractual Liability, Personal Liability, Products-Completed Operations Liability, Medical Payments, Bodily Injury and Property Damage Liability with minimum limits of $ 1,000,000 per occurrence and $ 2,000,000 in the aggregate. Each Commercial General Liability shall name *Complete Property Restoration & Winterizing* as additional insured per forms CG20 10-11/85 (or equivalent), or CG20 37. If use of a motor vehicle is required, Business Automobile Liability insurance, including bodily injury and property damage, for all vehicles (including owned, non-owned and hired), with a minimum limit of $ 1,000,000 combined single limit per occurrence.
Subcontractor shall maintain such insurance that will protect him from claims under the North Carolina Worker’s Compensation Act, Chapter 97 of the General Statutes of North Carolina.
Employer’s Liability insurance with minimum limits of $ 100,000 Bodily Injury – each accident; $ 500,000 Bodily Injury by disease – policy limits; $ 100,000 for Bodily Injury by disease – each employee. 
Subcontractor, shall provide appropriate certificates of insurance evidencing the coverage’s required by This Agreement and upon the renewal or replacement of a required insurance policy in effect during the term of This Agreement within 30 days of the date below otherwise, Subcontractor shall be in material breach of This Agreement if they breach or fail to comply with any of the obligations herein contained.


*Consent To Perform Criminal History Background Check*

The information contained in this application is correct to the best of my knowledge. I hereby authorize *Complete Property Restoration *and its designated agents and representatives to conduct a comprehensive review of my background causing a consumer report and/or an investigative consumer report to be generated for employment and/or volunteer purposes. I understand that the scope of the consumer report/ investigative consumer report may include, but is not limited to the following areas: verification of social security number; current and previous residences; employment history, education background, character references; drug testing, civil and criminal history records from any criminal justice agency in any or all federal, state, county jurisdictions; driving records, birth records, and any other public records.
I further authorize any individual, company, firm, corporation, or public agency (including the Social Security Administration and law enforcement agencies) to divulge any and all information, verbal or written, pertaining to me, to *Complete Property Restoration *or its agents. I further authorize the complete release of any records or data pertaining to me which the individual, company, firm, corporation, or public agency may have, to include information or data received from other sources.
I hereby release *Complete Property Restoration *the Social Security Administration, and its agents, officials, representative, or assigned agencies, including officers, employees, or related personnel both individually and collectively, from any and all liability for damages of whatever kind, which may, at any time, result to me, my heirs, family, or associates because of compliance with this authorization and request to release. 
There will be a $30 fee for running this Background check.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

okay one more time can we get a list of companies we would rather not work


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

68W30 said:


> okay one more time can we get a list of companies we would rather not work



Having a section for that would be nice :thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

68W30 said:


> okay one more time can we get a list of companies we would rather not work






Nothing stopping you from starting the thread.
One of the mods can make it sticky.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

The list of who to work FOR would be many times shorter.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I keep seeing posts from time to time wondering just how low the prices can go, and I have said that these companies will start making it interesting. It used to be a callback was a no charge order. No they are charging you. That defines the term "Paying to work".


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> I keep seeing posts from time to time wondering just how low the prices can go, and I have said that these companies will start making it interesting. It used to be a callback was a no charge order. No they are charging you. That defines the term "Paying to work".



This company does offer a $5.00 wint refresh :sleep1: :sleep1:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

I received a call today from CPR (www propertycpr com) And we talked about their prices. I let them know how i feel about it. They didnt seem to care one way or the other how i felt. I said 1 $5.00 Wint refresh is crazy. I was told to dont worry about it. Its not my concern. Anyways, This is how they get even with you for standing up to them. I found this on CL Really is the best they can do ? :yawn:


*Allen Bowers (CAMBRIA) *

BE AWARE!


DO NOT WORK WITH HIM OR FOR HIM!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If this is CPR...I had a go round ...a couple of them...with some scammer about them not having any transparency...I would avoid them all together...
The person claiming they were the owner on the FB group did not match the information on the company profile not the information on LinkedIn...so way tooooooooooooooo many RED FLAGS....
I checked the link and this is the same company...they are a scam....IMHO....


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah, we had a go around or two.Just another scumbag company out to screw a contractor over.Times are hard enough for people without having to put up with this kind of crap.Some people are to green to see through their crap. And i can not wait to see the day when these scumbag companies fall by the side of the road because people see them for what they really are. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrjbo79 (Feb 21, 2013)

Can anyone tell me whats the best or descent property preservation company to sub for?


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Mrjbo79 said:


> Can anyone tell me whats the best or descent property preservation company to sub for?


Welcome to the board. Stop over at the introduction section and tell us a little bit about yourself. 

The answer to the question you asked is practically none. Use the search function and do some research, you may find one or two that you might be able to tolerate.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrjbo79 said:


> Can anyone tell me whats the best or descent property preservation company to sub for?



Even the good ones will screw you because their clients screw them. 

Let's say you go do an 80 cyd trash out for the regionals 20.00 per cyd. You pay for dumpster and labor and wait to be reimbursed plus your profit. The regional submits your photo's to the national and they only see 40 cyds. The regional files an appeal the national sticks to their guns and only pays for 40cyds. 

You just got paid $800.00 on a job that required two 40 cyd dumpsters at 400.00 per trip. Then you had to pay your labor of 2-3 hundred. You hate the regional because you think they screwed you and you vow to ruin their name on every forum, Facebook page, Craigslist rants and raves, ripoff reports and or any other venue that suits your purpose. In the end you are out time and money have wasted a tremendous amount of energy and stressed yourself out only to live one the many losing scenarios we each experience everyday in this industry. 

If you don't like losing money I suggest you keep looking. If you are someone who can stand to win some and lose some hang around. If nothing else it's always interesting.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Even the good ones will screw you because their clients screw them.
> 
> Let's say you go do an 80 cyd trash out for the regionals 20.00 per cyd. You pay for dumpster and labor and wait to be reimbursed plus your profit. The regional submits your photo's to the national and they only see 40 cyds. The regional files an appeal the national sticks to their guns and only pays for 40cyds.
> 
> ...


I never use dumpsters just cost too much and easier too use my trailers.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I never use dumpsters just cost too much and easier too use my trailers.



We don't use them either unless the dump is to far away. The scenario plays out roughly the same with trailers by the time you figure drive time back and forth, dump fees, and fuel.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We don't use them either unless the dump is to far away. The scenario plays out roughly the same with trailers by the time you figure drive time back and forth, dump fees, and fuel.


doing a big trashout tomorrow close too beaver dam KY I`m taking four trucks and trailers hoping to get it all in first run


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I use dumpsters when it is more efficient and economical. We made 150 CY go away in one day with dumpsters and a bobcat a few weeks ago. Would have been about 20 trips to the dump with trailers.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Absolutely no way I would be involved with CPR....there is a lot of bad stuff out there on them...send personal information to them you need your head examined!!!!

Which CPR is this...NC or MICH.?????


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



STARBABY said:


> I never use dumpsters just cost too much and easier too use my trailers.


it depends on the size of the trashout. We get 60 yd dumpsters from our local transfer station, they generally don't let the public use them but we are their biggest client. They only charge use about $100 more then it costs us to dump 60 yd's with our trailers. They keep doing it because we are good clients and don't abuse their generosity. But for smaller trashouts you are correct that the trailers are the way to go.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> it depends on the size of the trashout. We get 60 yd dumpsters from our local transfer station, they generally don't let the public use them but we are their biggest client. They only charge use about $100 more then it costs us to dump 60 yd's with our trailers. They keep doing it because we are good clients and don't abuse their generosity. But for smaller trashouts you are correct that the trailers are the way to go.



There is a time and a place for a dumpster. We cover rural KY. IN, and Illinois. Often times it's an hour and a half each way to the dump. Dumpsters work better but they cost too much. My competitions answer is to dump it at their house or at another preservation property.

the most common mistake Newbie's make is to use dumpsters. I even had a guy use dumpsters and temps from a temp service.:whistling2:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Even the good ones will screw you because their clients screw them.
> 
> Let's say you go do an 80 cyd trash out for the regionals 20.00 per cyd. You pay for dumpster and labor and wait to be reimbursed plus your profit. The regional submits your photo's to the national and they only see 40 cyds. The regional files an appeal the national sticks to their guns and only pays for 40cyds.
> 
> You just got paid $800.00 on a job that required two 40 cyd dumpsters at 400.00 per trip.



^ The regional in question should never allow this to happen in the first place. If the photos justify 80 cyds, (which if 2 40 yd dumpster are shown filled shouldn't be a problem) than the regional should pay the contractor. 

By accepting the contractors photos and not questioning the cyd amount given, the regional agrees to that amount. If you can't fight the nationals in this situation, why do you exist? 

If you absolutely MUST eat 40 cubic yards, in a situation like this than moving forward you need to get an agreed upon amount in writing, or just move on and find different nationals to sub for.

I really hope this is just a scare tactic or exaggeration for examples sake and people aren't really doing this to their vendors. 

How on earth does anybody keep their contractors pulling stuff like that?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The only time I could see anything like that happening in my office... it would include terrible terrible or a complete lack of photos coming in from the field, at which time I would pay my contractor, but most likely would hesitate before giving him another big trash-out.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> ^ The regional in question should never allow this to happen in the first place. If the photos justify 80 cyds, (which if 2 40 yd dumpster are shown filled shouldn't be a problem) than the regional should pay the contractor.
> 
> By accepting the contractors photos and not questioning the cyd amount given, the regional agrees to that amount. If you can't fight the nationals in this situation, why do you exist?
> 
> ...


 Simple they *don't* keep their contractors and don't give a flying f**k about it because they will just find some other poor sap to screw over. This business is going downhill faster than a runaway train with no brakes.


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> ^
> How on earth does anybody keep their contractors pulling stuff like that?


The number of anonymous CL ads that pop up at the start of every season would point to a serious revolving door. In my experience I have only ever completed work for three companies of the regional variety. In every instance they were inept, deceitful and required collections to get paid and we no longer will work with regionals at any price. Not worth the effort. :yawn:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The "revolving door" regional business model sounds unworkable to me. If you don't have good stable guys out in the field who at least somewhat know what they are doing, than you are just creating more headaches for yourself. Every time I put a fresh contractor out there, I wind up answering phone calls at each and every job they go to, and walking them through every step of each one. Which is fine, you expect that when guys are new, but at some point it's nice to have guys who are trained and don't have to call 8-10 times a day. 

The longer you keep a contractor, the more jobs they are able to complete in a day, so they make more money, the quality of work goes up, and the more time our office staff has to focus on the important things, like finding new work/ensuring we are getting paid for old work/improving our website, etc. 

Plus, our guys out in the field start to develop relationships with asset managers, real estate agents, code enforcers, eviction officers etc, and the clients become used to your company submitting work right the first time, all of which results in our company getting a bigger piece of the preservation pie. 

Some new contractors are great, but the majority only gum up the works until they are used to the business... This "burn and turn" strategy that seems to be so prevalent when people talk about regionals, is probably the reason that most of these regionals don't last very long. 

I'm gonna venture a guess that a lot of these companies are coming from the wrong side of the business, not out of the field, but out of the offices of safeguard or Cyprexx, where they were trained to mistreat contractors and probably haven't changed a single lock in their entire freaking lives.


----------

